# KKF Debate Club Signups



## knyfeknerd (Mar 29, 2013)

I've recently noticed that a lot of us like to argue and squabble over petty crap. Let's start a debate team!
Interested members can use this thread as a signup sheet.
Let's practice......
I say the sky is blue:
Tastes Great vs. Less Filling
Boxers or Briefs
Crust on or Crust off?
potato or potato?

Let's also start discussing politics and religion!

Who's 1st????


----------



## Seth (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm in. I am a rationalist. Do you think the mods would really allow politics and religion? Personally I think one of the problems is that these topics are taboo and people don't know how to talk about these things in a productive way. Second amendment and gay marriage - haha. Could be interesting since there is a great cross cultural thing on this forum; conservatives and liberals both like their knives, but some of us don't know how to hunt....


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 29, 2013)

awesome 

Knyfeknerd for president lol


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 29, 2013)

KNERD, Freaking hallarious. I like your spirit.


----------



## Seth (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh... I was taking this seriously...


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 29, 2013)

i bet this will still take off regardless of Knerds intent


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

Seth said:


> Oh... I was taking this seriously...



Please, this was not intended to be taken seriously, how could you possibly infer that it was???


Mucho Bocho said:


> KNERD, Freaking hallarious. I like your spirit.



His spirit is too aggressive, and not at all funny!



Notaskinnychef said:


> awesome
> 
> Knyfeknerd for president lol



No, he will make a terrible president, obviously. 



(I'm in)


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 29, 2013)

> No, he will make a terrible president, obviously.



I totally disagree. I think Knifeknerd is clearly well suited for presidential politics based on the polarizing nature of his rhetoric and his ground breaking leadership on the pertinent issues of today. Of course I say all of this assuming he is a briefs guy. And I think we can all agree that without photographic evidence his detractors will never be fully silenced on this particular issue.


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> I totally disagree. I think Knifeknerd is clearly well suited for presidential politics based on the polarizing nature of his rhetoric and his ground breaking leadership on the pertinent issues of today. Of course I say all of this assuming he is a briefs guy. And I think we can all agree that without photographic evidence his detractors will never be fully silenced on this particular issue.



Chuck, if I can call you chuck? It should be obvious that someone with such a terrible lack of spelling ability should never be considered for a position of leadership. With the possible exception of president of the "Maligned Misspellers of America" (not to be confused with mixed martial artists, copyright pending). Even small children know there's not a "k" in nerd!
His polarizing nature is just the thing that should send up red flags to anyone considering nominating him for president. I would assume that we all understand that to be elected to office, one needs to be ambiguous and vague enough in his convictions that he appeals to almost half of the appropriate demographic of expected voters. I firmly believe, based on his posts, that "KnifeKnerd" [sic] is too opinionated, uncompromising and passionate in his beliefs to be a fit for the position. 

Good day to you sir.







(This is fun:doublethumbsup


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 29, 2013)

Jane, you ignorant slut!

Knerd will never be president. There's an incriminating picture with a lobster suit floating around here somewhere...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 29, 2013)

U GUYS R FREAKIN' AWESOME !!!
and hilarious!


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 29, 2013)

No we aren't.


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes, clearly we are. Why can't you understand this??? Don't you have even the tiniest spark of a sense of humor somewhere in that black soul of yours?


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 29, 2013)

Soul? Soul? SOUL!?!?! There you go, dragging religion into it. When you can't substiante your argument with valid, logical supporting data, you always play the religion card. And here you call yourself master of this club.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 29, 2013)

Jane, you ignorant slut!

LOL, I'm still trying to figure this one out. Makes me laugh though


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 29, 2013)

Just showing my age...

[video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/2306[/video]


----------



## Paradox (Mar 29, 2013)

Just the good laugh I needed to wake up to this morning.  Religion and politics for sure! Count me in.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 29, 2013)

I dunno Knyfe -- Chefdog is making a great case to be nominated as the King Master Debater of KKF...


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> I dunno Knyfe -- Chefdog is making a great case to be nominated as the King Master Debater of KKF...


Woah, woah, woah, hang on just a minute! That's getting a little too personal for a public forum, has my wife been making accusations via PM???

Oh, sorry, I missed the "de" when I first read this. Move along, nothing to see here. Forget I said anything at all. 

KNYFEKNERD FOR PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 29, 2013)

Obviously Chris could be president but you are overlooking the biggest thing, you can't be King Master bater unless you always wear a lobster suit. oh and for the record he never exhaled!


----------



## bikehunter (Mar 29, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Just showing my age...
> 
> [video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/2306[/video]



"Jane, you ignorant slut"

Still my all time favorite line from SNL, just above Gilda's,"It's always something"<g>


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 29, 2013)

Forget debating, you guys should start a stand up comedy act.


----------



## Seth (Mar 29, 2013)

When do we get to the yelling and screaming on gun rights, and the Catholic church, separation of church and state, constitutional originalists, small government, outlawing of soda, beastiality, shooting, the dog, mincing with a deba...huh huh...when?


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 29, 2013)

I am going to go back through my old media law books and find some precedence for this discussion.


----------



## Mike L. (Mar 29, 2013)

I will support Chris' campaign 100%. As long as I am paid.......


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 29, 2013)

Seth said:


> When do we get to the yelling and screaming on gun rights, and the Catholic church, separation of church and state, constitutional originalists, small government, outlawing of soda, beastiality, shooting, the dog, mincing with a deba...huh huh...when?


June 2, at Mano's house :nunchucks:


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

Seth said:


> When do we get to the yelling and screaming on gun rights, and the Catholic church, separation of church and state, constitutional originalists, small government, outlawing of soda, beastiality, shooting, the dog, mincing with a deba...huh huh...when?




Mincing????

With (gasp) a DEBA???

How dare you even suggest such a vulgar, offensive, ludicrous act in mixed company? Outrageous, really despicable words, sir. Please remove yourself from the discussion before someone less sensitive reads this and has a stroke. Or someone with REAL power, like Knerd, gets offended and we end up in another war.


----------



## Seth (Mar 29, 2013)

Chefdog said:


> Mincing????
> 
> With (gasp) a DEBA???
> 
> How dare you even suggest such a vulgar, offensive, ludicrous act in mixed company? Outrageous, really despicable words, sir. Please remove yourself from the discussion before someone less sensitive reads this and has a stroke. Or someone with REAL power, like Knerd, gets offended and we end up in another war.



Finally, a controversial topic. You take the position that there is a natural order to things and Debas were meant to cut fish. I believe that a knife is a piece of steel with a sharp edge and can cut whatever the freewill of the user wishes. Therefore, I win. Once again, I say: shoot, the dog.


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

Seth said:


> Finally, a controversial topic. You take the position that there is a natural order to things and Debas were meant to cut fish. I believe that a knife is a piece of steel with a sharp edge and can cut whatever the freewill of the user wishes. Therefore, I win. Once again, I say: shoot, the dog.



Lets stop dancing around the really pertinent issue you brought up and cut to the chase. 

Outlawing soda? You'll have to pry the crushed aluminum can from my bloated, diabetic fingers...


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 29, 2013)

Where is my Free Speach???


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> Where is my Free Speach???



There are plenty to choose from here: http://www.americanrhetoric.com/top100speechesall.html


----------



## ecchef (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm considering resigning as a mod just so I can post to this thread! :rofl2:

I almost choked to death on my English muffin. Thank God I had a glass of Scotch handy. 

I'd like to apologize to the Irish for the use of the word "English"; the atheists for the use of the word "God", and the abstinent for the use of the word "Scotch". None of these words were chosen to be malicious or inflammatory in any way, or to cause any Earth dwelling life form any psychological or emotional distress. Please accept my sincerest apologies for the use of controversial words in this post. 

D


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 29, 2013)

ecchef said:


> I'm considering resigning as a mod just so I can post to this thread! :rofl2:
> 
> I almost choked to death on my English muffin. Thank God I had a glass of Scotch handy.
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 29, 2013)

What I want to know is which one of you rascals told my spouse it was debate day...:nunchucks::curse::spankarse:


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 29, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I've recently noticed that a lot of us like to argue and squabble over petty crap. Let's start a debate team!
> Interested members can use this thread as a signup sheet.
> Let's practice......
> I say the sky is blue:
> ...




HEY!!!! You forgot the most impotant topic.......BOOBS or BUTT man.....sorry wrong forum!


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 29, 2013)

If I wear boxer briefs can I be president?
and....can I borrow your lobster suit.

Lucretia;
I liked your last avatar better than your current one and the current one better than the one before the last one.
BTW: who does Jane think she is......anyways?

OK,
I'm confused. If I complain about people complaining does that make me a complainer?



RRLOVER said:


> HEY!!!! You forgot the most impotant topic.......BOOBS or BUTT man.....sorry wrong forum!


I hope this isn't one of those gay marriage questions.
There was a guy wearing a really cute summer dress here the other day. We aren't that far away from San Francisco.

Seeing Spike's post "Fixed" and a dog photo. Makes me wonder is he trying to say he is a politically correct pet owner?


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 29, 2013)

so when do we start talking about the Devil???

:devilburn:


----------



## Chefdog (Mar 29, 2013)

Crothcipt said:


> so when do we start talking about the Devil???
> 
> :devilburn:


COME ON!!! Isn't it obvious to everyone??? Seth IS the Devil. Just look at the demonic propaganda spewing from his mouth:



Seth said:


> When do we get to outlawing soda?


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd support knyfe for some form of elected office -- not sure what though. County Auditor, Generalissimo, Hanging Judge? And I don't think a lobster suit is reason for disqualification for any position. 

As for topics I would like sorted out on this forum in a hearty debate they are:

* Circumcision or not.
* Should a man abstain from sex until his second marriage -- just to be sure?
* Is a dishwasher really better for our environment versus hand washing?
* What age can you REALLY give a kid a BB gun.

Any and all comments most come after posting in the "What are you drinking" thread.

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 29, 2013)

Mr. Drinky the age is 5. Don't you watch a christmas story each year??? Now when does said kid graduate to the .22 is the biggest debate.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 29, 2013)

All my dishwashers use their hands. I think you're doing it wrong.


----------



## El Pescador (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm right.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 29, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> I'm right.



No you are not, you are wrong. Check the facts.

k.


----------



## Seth (Mar 29, 2013)

As an under-represented liberal (devil) - (well, on some issues, maybe not others) I have to say that the Bloomberg soda thing is a bit embarrassing for my tribe. So Chefdog, you diabetic slut, you can still have your soda till I decide otherwise.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 30, 2013)

Just 4 the record:
I did not have sexual relations with that woman!
It depends on what your definition of "is" is.
It depends on how you define "alone".
When I was in England, I experimented with marijuana a time or two, and I didn't like it. I didn't inhale and never tried it again.

I might also add that I firmly disagree with any and all statements any of you have made.
You guys(and Lucretia) must enjoy being wrong!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok, "Jane, you ignorant slut" Still has me laughing! :rofl2:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 30, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Just 4 the record:
> I did not have sexual relations with that woman!
> It depends on what your definition of "is" is.
> It depends on how you define "alone".
> ...



Using logic - you did sleep with that woman because the only other person who could of is me and I know I didn't and those aren't my kids, thus if I didn't then you did
The definition of "is" is
"alone" is what you do when "that woman" is not around - yet even if she is not there - you are still wrong, just like a tree in the woods with no one around still makes a sound and you are still wrong.
I agree with everyones' statements
and Lucretia may or may not be righteous or right - you make the call.


----------



## geezr (Mar 30, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> :doublethumbsup:




long ago a photog forum had a thread about depth of field vs perspective which morphed into frying eggs on sidewalks by focusing the rays of the sun through camera lens.
and now KKF has this lus1:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 30, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> Lucretia may or may not be righteous or right - you make the call.


Lucretia is a woman, so she may not be "right" -but she is "the boss" so nothing else really matters.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 30, 2013)

for the ultimate record, i nominated Knyfe for president, therefore I am his vice, sorry just makes sense

speaking of sense, let the rambling continue


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2013)

green is spicey, up is backwards, north is a circle, women flop, men roll. dragons cry and kittens attack bananas. long live the fighters!


----------



## tkern (Mar 30, 2013)

Chris, its time to start planning your inaugural balls. The first duty of an elected official is choosing how they are going to manage and enjoy these balls.


----------



## swarfrat (Mar 30, 2013)

ecchef said:


> ..... None of these words were chosen to be malicious or inflammatory in any way, or to cause any Earth dwelling life form any psychological or emotional distress. ...



Your statements are offensive to extra-terrestrials! :angry1:

Not to mention the crew of the International Space Station.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 30, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Lucretia is a woman, so she may not be "right" -but she is "the boss" so nothing else really matters.



Finally a statement that I can totally agree with!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 30, 2013)

Are you insinuating that I tolerate such diabolical, irresponsible, incompetence from an inferior, whose mind isn't sufficiently sophisticated to comprehend the meaning of my obviously superior, yet elementary, philosophy, pertaining to the concept of perception, which to over simplify, may be defined as that function of the brain, which organizes, and analyzes, sequential sensor data, into a mental image of the external world?


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 30, 2013)

what if dog was spelled cat?


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 30, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> what if dog was spelled cat?



then innapropriate ***** comments would be uttered based on their slang names


----------



## Stumblinman (Mar 30, 2013)

**** **** damn ************ ****o pissbrained **********'s manifold likes to eat ****


----------



## Stumblinman (Mar 30, 2013)

damn I can't play it's G rated


----------



## Dream Burls (Mar 30, 2013)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Are you insinuating that I tolerate such diabolical, irresponsible, incompetence from an inferior, whose mind isn't sufficiently sophisticated to comprehend the meaning of my obviously superior, yet elementary, philosophy, pertaining to the concept of perception, which to over simplify, may be defined as that function of the brain, which organizes, and analyzes, sequential sensor data, into a mental image of the external world?


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Mar 31, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> * Should a man abstain from sex until his second marriage -- just to be sure?



That was the best thing I've read, ever.


----------

